# Pioneer SP-PK52FS and SP-PK22BS series...



## askrobo (Nov 21, 2012)

So these things are getting amazing reviews from everyone...I tried out the bookshelf speaker and the center channel at Best Buy and really don't know what's wrong with me, but I thought the Klipsch and Polk did better.

The speakers were friggin huge and heavy and the sound was decent, but I felt like the others were much more crisp. Now, these were all tested by listening to music, not demoing a video...and they were all separated so I couldn't try the entire system at once....but man I expected it to be different.

So what am I missing? What should I be listening for that I might have missed...cuz for $500 this system is a great price....just don't know if I'd be good with those or better saving up for something a little better.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm all for trusting your ears. Next step would be to get the speakers that sounded good to your ears and get then home to the room you'll use them in and try them there.

Reviews can only get you so far... Ears will get you the rest of the way.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

askrobo said:


> So what am I missing? What should I be listening for that I might have missed...cuz for $500 this system is a great price....just don't know if I'd be good with those or better saving up for something a little better.


I answered you in your other thread. 
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...polk-tsi100-vs-klipsch-b-20-a.html#post565768


----------

